# So what ya going to be this Halloween?



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Me, I don't do costumes...  but this mask might be funny.

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/barakula-full-latex-mask-p-19597.html#


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

doing my best to scare the nieborhood kids


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I can't be anything for Halloween, except in a wedding.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i usually throw on a columbia shirt, fishing hat and grab a beer. then start telling lies about night fishing and say i am thebestfishermanever...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

TBFE, that you?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I'm rollin as Shaggy off Scooby-Doo this year...

Well that's what my daughter wanted a week ago. Who knows now...


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

What am I gonna be??????? I'm gonna be IN BED BY NINE!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

an impaired hermit.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

a duck hunter....


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

I wanted to be Zombie Ted Kennedy, but the wife said it was too soon, I might **** off the neighbors


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

I'm probably going to be Lloyd Dobbler this year.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be dressed as an "invisible pedestrian".


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The Shocker.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm dressing up as a streaker.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

poonchaser said:


> The Shocker.


thank god the face hole isn't on the pinky finger


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

This should turn a few heads... Lol


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Rowdy06 said:


> This should turn a few heads... Lol


2 ET's?? Nice


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO!! That's what I thought when I found the pictures.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Halloween is on a saturday this year. I think I'll be a drunk.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> 2 ET's?? Nice


im crackin up


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

This year our party is on a boat, I think im gonna go in the garage and dig out some old shrimper boots and stuff and dress up as a old shrimper, might even put a net on the boat. Halloween is my favorite holiday with the ladies, I just wish theyd pick everyday to almost dress in nothing and party their *** off.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Rick James "******" Show me your Tiddies.


----------



## bradsecond (Mar 25, 2009)

well this was me last year. still not sure about this year though.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Were having a Halloween party this year, 1st year ever. Should be fun


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Same as last year....drunk Santa Fe *******


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

A 2Cooler!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Rowdy06 said:


> This should turn a few heads... Lol


Dude thats the winning costume so far!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Scared some neighbor kids last year  Some wouldn't even walk up the driveway...not sure yet this year...
(btw, my buddy is fake hehe Had him sitting out there all day)


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

how about a broke *** whiteboy!!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Im gonna be a fat naked lady


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

think im gonna be kanye west and the wife gonna be taylor swift


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I think our group is doing the Rocky Horror Picture Show cast.

Last year I was a white trash hillbilly and the ol lady was too (sorry if this offends anyone here 










and then Catwoman and Momma got into it!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I am offended by you using the WT word.... however, some additional catwoman pictures may make me forget


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes! We need more catwoman!!!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Going as Saddam, gonna strip down, put a potatoe between my legs and be a "dictator"!:biggrin:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm going as a dead snake


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I will be a German Opa at Wurstfest, Halloween on a Saturday at Wurstfest should be pretty interesting........

PS...more cat woman pics hehehe


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

How about a Candy Corn Witch?










Or a Cowgirl?










or a Schoolgirl?










or BoPeep?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Uhm. Nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just luv eatin me some candy corn 

Who is that dude with your wife buddy? That don't look like you!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> I just luv eatin me some candy corn
> 
> Who is that dude with your wife buddy? That don't look like you!


 X2kisssm


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Im gonna be busy keeping kids outta my yard! :rotfl:


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

eddie torres the extra testicle


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Texashookers said:


> think im gonna be kanye west and the wife gonna be taylor swift


To Funny. That would definetly get alot of laughs!! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> I just luv eatin me some candy corn
> 
> Who is that dude with your wife buddy? That don't look like you!


He's a friend. I was the designated picture taker that night. Fun party!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to be........








AT WORK.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

chubri777 said:


> eddie torres the extra testicle


THAT IS GREAT!!!!

think i will be headed to the bike ralley in galveston. it should be intresting to say the least!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm going as Brad Luby.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I changed my mind...gonna be Lt. Dangle now. Even gonna get me a 10-speed to roll around on.:doowapsta

They gave up on the Scooby-Doo gig.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I was going as Michael Jackson...but the kids said Gilbert is way scarier...so I'll probly go as him and carry my passport, drivers license and birth cert. just in case!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

going as a box of tissues! Lots of sick folks out there. Wouldn't wanna leave anyone in need of gettin it done right


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

DFoley said:


> This year our party is on a boat, I think im gonna go in the garage and dig out some old shrimper boots and stuff and dress up as a old shrimper, might even put a net on the boat. Halloween is my favorite holiday with the ladies, I just wish theyd pick everyday to almost dress in nothing and party their *** off.


riiiiiiiiight. keep wishin buddy, once a year is good. browse the goods but no touchy 

i dunno what im gonna dress up as, the pirate girl is way overdone.


----------



## Rowdy06 (Sep 1, 2009)

Matthew Lesko


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I am going to a big college party with 3 other buddies and we are all going to be the missionary kids from the church of latter day saints. We got white shirts.black pants, tie and you cant forget the bike helmet. and we got name tags coming. It going to be awesome


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DFoley said:


> This year our party is on a boat, I think im gonna go in the garage and dig out some old shrimper boots and stuff and dress up as a old shrimper, *might even put a net on the boat*. Halloween is my favorite holiday with the ladies, I just wish theyd pick everyday to almost dress in nothing and party their *** off.





MaddMarlin said:


> riiiiiiiiight. keep wishin buddy, once a year is good. browse the goods but no touchy
> 
> i dunno what im gonna dress up as, the pirate girl is way overdone.


dfoley said he'll be the shrimper... why don't you just be the net... only wear an outfit made out of 1/4" netting


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> dfoley said he'll be the shrimper... why don't you just be the net... only wear an outfit made out of 1/4" netting


 you sure the boat is big enough? :rotfl: j/k!!!!!!


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

waterspout said:


> you sure the boat is big enough? :rotfl: j/k!!!!!!


go **** yourself *******.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MaddMarlin said:


> go **** yourself *******.


where'd that infraction thread go? :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

MaddMarlin said:


> go **** yourself *******.


That's not very ladylike...


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

yall go circle jerk somewhere else, im outta here. stupid thread was about halloween costume ideas.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so the netting costume is a no go?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Man...... Uhhh... nevermind.. I have a daughter at home that's acting the same way right now.. Ok .. back to the costumes peoples!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Man...... Uhhh... nevermind.. I have a daughter at home that's acting the same way right now.. Ok .. back to the costumes peoples!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Man...... Uhhh... nevermind.. I have a daughter at home that's acting the same way right now.. Ok .. back to the costumes peoples!!





waterspout said:


>


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Man...... Uhhh... nevermind.. I have a daughter at home that's acting the same way right now.. Ok .. back to the costumes peoples!!





waterspout said:


>





slopoke said:


>


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Man...... Uhhh... nevermind.. I have a daughter at home that's acting the same way right now.. Ok .. back to the costumes peoples!!





waterspout said:


>





slopoke said:


>


:headknock


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

MaddMarlin said:


> yall go circle jerk somewhere else, im outta here. stupid thread was about halloween costume ideas.


Where ya headed? :slimer:


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Where ya headed? :slimer:


Hope to the store for some Midol.:biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

FishBone said:


> Hope to the store for some Midol.:biggrin:


Let's move the group then...:biggrin:


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to be Obama Joker Face. We have a costume contest at work too. How fun!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

BBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZ
KILL!!!!!!!
Shut this down quick didn't she.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

She just trumped my little mescin with a weedeater costume!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

There are some really good ones out there now that I went searching... 

Shrimp net! huummmm,,,,,


----------



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

*me last year*

Some of my lines that night

It was this big!
I caught ten of them salt water catfish last night in 30 min.
The guy at acadamey told me this lure works really good.
This big purple lure works every time.
and my favorite: I know this secret spot on the jetties if you ever want to go.

If you look at the first pic you think tool. Look at the second and well.......


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Please Please Please _*DO NOT*_ let triple F respond to this thread


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Livininlogs said:


> Please Please Please _*DO NOT*_ let triple F respond to this thread


C now why'd U do that.. I think a picture must appear now! eerrrrrrrr where is that pic at, I know I have it somewhere! Lance,, defend yourself or else:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Is tha French Maid about to make another appearance? I think fair warnings are in order.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

ripleyb said:


> How about a Candy Corn Witch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


School Girl for $500 Alex.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

holy balls dude this thread just made my day. I think they sell huge netting at the military surplus stores btw.

Anyone gonna miss her?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

MaddMarlin said:


> go **** yourself *******.


You can't say *Kiss* and *Sweetie*?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> You can't say *Kiss* and *Sweetie*?


I was playing that game myself...what words fit in the ****s.

Go *chit* yourself *quietly*.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Hey upon review, what happend to the pics seems some are missing!!!!! Least the good ones anyway.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you two knot heads just took my ugly thoughts away from me.. I thought I had done something to get yelled at and come to find out I didn't... shucks! hwell: 


:doowapsta:rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

waterspout said:


> you two knot heads just took my ugly thoughts away from me.. I thought I had done something to get yelled at and come to find out I didn't... shucks! hwell:
> 
> :doowapsta:rotfl:


Quit your whining- You got cabbage out of it. :smile:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> Hey upon review, what happend to the pics seems some are missing!!!!! Least the good ones anyway.


U ask for it!

:rotfl:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

My eyes.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Actually for a french woman. NAW NEVER MIND!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

rlw said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





FishBone said:


> My eyes.


I warned ya'll.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

ewwww!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

so what is cover up??? Too much CamToe??


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

how about the one that hasn't been in paint to get the underskirt cleaned up... hummm,, wonder where it went.. let me look! rotfl! Triplef where is you bud?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> so what is cover up??? Too much CamToe??


Now you've done it. Here comes tha unedited version that's in serious need of a bikini wax. hwell:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I really want to post the French Tripple Pic.... But I might get an infraction for bad taste..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tiny said:


> I really want to post the French Tripple Pic.... But I might get an infraction for bad taste..


don't be a puss about it. infractions don't hurt that bad. its like a shot with a needle, the only pain the the prik. :rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)




----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What we really need in this thread is a whole lot more candy corn and cat woman and a WHOLE LOT LESS French Maids


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Boom!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

trodery said:


> What we really need in this thread is a whole lot more candy corn and cat woman and a WHOLE LOT LESS French Maids


X2


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Did ya eat it?? Sorry 24 buds.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

rlw said:


> Did ya eat it?? Sorry 24 buds.


He's still trying to get his fingers untangled from the hair on the 'French Maids" back,..:spineyes:


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I need clorox for my eyes


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler (Aug 14, 2009)

LMAO about this post!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> LMAO about this post!


Which Post????? or..... Are you talking about this Thread?? :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*For Trodery....*

:cheers:


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler (Aug 14, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Which Post????? or..... Are you talking about this Thread?? :biggrin:


 Sorry, i ment the whole thread!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> What we really need in this thread is a whole lot more candy corn and cat woman and a WHOLE LOT LESS French Maids


I'm gonna hafta roll with Trod on this one. :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> :cheers:


U goober,, steal pics of at the least,, someone you know! LOL I didn't though! not the first one :biggrin: need a tissue, tough!:slimer:

where is triplef? Lance you killed the thread!:cheers:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm sorry that all of ya'll had to see that pic again. I'm beginnin to think that Spout has that as his wallpaper or somethin????




















Spout, you could have at least posted up the good pic....ya know, where you can see that looks like I'm sittin on Buckwheat's shoulders!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

triple f said:


> I'm sorry that all of ya'll had to see that pic again. I'm beginnin to think that Spout has that as his wallpaper or somethin????
> 
> Spout, you could have at least posted up the good pic....ya know, where you can see that looks like I'm sittin on Buckwheat's shoulders!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tiny said:


> :cheers:


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm gonna go as a referee and Gennifer is gonna go as either a Cowboys cheerleader, Texans cheerleader, or Pocahontas if she chickens out of the 2 piece costume.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going as Trodery dressed up like MC! That'll screw thuh kids up!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rlw said:


> Did ya eat it?? Sorry 24 buds.


 No worries! I wasn't going to touch that one


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Not candy corn, but how about a candy girl?










Or a referee?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

doiinnngggg


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

BOOM!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> doiinnngggg





slopoke said:


> BOOM!


then the earth moved,...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be a plant operator...working nights Halloween.


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> I'll be a plant operator...working nights Halloween.


Same here!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> I'm sorry that all of ya'll had to see that pic again. I'm beginnin to think that Spout has that as his wallpaper or somethin????
> 
> Spout, you could have at least posted up the good pic....ya know, where you can see that looks like I'm sittin on Buckwheat's shoulders!


Yep.. they ask for it or I wouldn't have had Slopoke send it to me... not my wallpaper,, Bills wallpaper on his dang cell phone.... Never ask to borrow his phone again I tell ya!:headknock


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Yep.. they ask for it or I wouldn't have had Slopoke send it to me... not my wallpaper,, Bills wallpaper on his dang cell phone.... Never ask to borrow his phone again I tell ya!:headknock


The only way I'll forgive you for that is if you promise to fetch and open my beers for the next month or so. Jeez, with friends like these...............


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Not candy corn, but how about a candy girl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY...who is that Hot Chick sitting on my filet table in your Avatar? 

You know...I never did get all them pictures from your wife modeling for my tables!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> Not candy corn, but how about a candy girl?
> 
> Or a referee?


so, for $1,000,000................. :ac550:

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm gonna smoke some greenies and go door to door to cure my munchies, wearing a green zoot suite.

GED


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

boat_money said:


> i usually throw on a columbia shirt, fishing hat and grab a beer. then start telling lies about night fishing and say i am thebestfishermanever...


How about being a midget fisherman. You can yell BOOM!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> How about being a midget fisherman. You can yell BOOM!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


That dude's not a midget. It's just that tha fish is a giant. It's a matter of perspective.

BOOM!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slopoke said:


> That dude's not a midget. It's just that tha fish is a giant. It's a matter of perspective.
> 
> BOOM!!!


I thought that fish was just a mullet??? :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> That dude's not a midget. It's just that tha fish is a giant. It's a matter of perspective.
> 
> BOOM!!!


If he aint a midget the dayum sides of that boat are 5' tall!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl:

BAM!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I am going to wrap myself up in saran wrap and my better half is going to dress up as a pumpkin....I will be Peter Peter Pumkin Eater and she will be Pumkin Pumkin Peter Eater. :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> I thought that fish was just a mullet??? :rotfl:





waterspout said:


> If he aint a midget the dayum sides of that foat are 5' tall!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl:
> 
> BAM!


Ya'll stop that. It'll jus' encourage W.D. to make more stupid posts. :slimer:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to be dressed as a Texas Longhorn fan in Stillwater, OK.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster had a god one last year as did Specklecatcher :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Harbormaster had a god one last year as did Specklecatcher :biggrin:


Ohhh noooo! Harbor needs ta put a moomoo on that! Speckle Catcher musta wore his to tha Eastsidaz partee. h:

I think I'll be Fat Elvis this year.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> *I ain't dressing up this year. I'm just gonna be me.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd recognize that dude anywhere!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's spout and some freaky lil buddy of his at last year's Halloween party!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bam!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

trodery said:


> HEY...who is that Hot Chick sitting on my filet table in your Avatar?
> 
> You know...I never did get all them pictures from your wife modeling for my tables!


Let me work on that. More to come. I'll PM you.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

triple f said:


> Here's spout and some freaky lil buddy of his at last year's Halloween party!


He sho duz look serious for a dude wearin' sucha costume! :smile:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*More pics plz*



ripleyb said:


> Let me work on that. More to come. I'll PM you.


:tongue:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

triple f said:


> Here's spout and some freaky lil buddy of his at last year's Halloween party!





slopoke said:


> He sho duz look serious for a dude wearin' sucha costume! :smile:


it was a " hold my beer and watch this " moment,...:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> it was a " hold my beer and watch this " moment,...:rotfl:


I hope they don't have a picture of that! :smile:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> :tongue:


where are yours lurker! :headknock :rotfl:

bet we can fix you up!!!:cheers:


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

gonna be Huggy Pimp.........


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

triple f said:


> Here's spout and some freaky lil buddy of his at last year's Halloween party!


Must spread some rep before giving it to Triple F>


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Cooked me a up a good one*

I, amigos, am going to be Dirty Sanchez. And if I catch anyone stealing my idea we're going to throw some hands. be forewarned.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Two Headed Dog said:


> I, amigos, am going to be Dirty Sanchez. And if I catch anyone stealing my idea we're going to throw some hands. be forewarned.


Eeeeewwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

